# Call name - offensive?



## Tamid (Nov 7, 2007)

I am considering using the call name, Spook. From the registered name it will have the connotation of ghost or spector. However, there may be some who will take offence I expect for its slang relation to black people. What do you think?


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Oh well,no harm,no fowl. JMHO


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

on a cream golden or lite dead grass chessie or an almost white lab.... kinda cool
on a black lab........ not for me.
But I am the guy that changed a rescues name from Toby to Scooby 'cause of the same.



.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

listen, just get an additional yellow lab and name it cracker. if you can offend everyone at the same time i think it's like offsetting penalties in football!


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

I would say if you are that worried about it, then there's a good chance some may be offended. Apparently it rang that bell for you, so it will for others also.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

the rule of thumb to live by is not use a name you would NOT feel comfy yelling in a motel parking lot at 4 a.m.



.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> the rule of thumb to live by is not use a name you would NOT feel comfy yelling in a motel parking lot at 4 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I vote this one for best response to almost any post this past week!! Nearly fell out of my chair laughing. I agree whole heartedly. Now if you're black it might go over OK but you wouldn't find this auburn and grey haired fellow using that call name on a black dog.

i seem to remember someone contemplating that call name in a post some time back and I wondered if they were aware of the possible connotation.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a black lab a couple years ago I named spook if someone has a problem with it that's there problem IMO its your dog I got my pup on Halloween


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

How about the call name pimp? Would that be considered offensive =-)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Why not just add a letter and call him Spooky?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

how about "casper"....the friendly ghost?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MattC said:


> How about the call name pimp? Would that be considered offensive =-)


with the facial acne i suffered as a teenager, yes that would be offensive to me!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Tamid said:


> I am considering using the call name, Spook. From the registered name it will have the connotation of ghost or spector. However, there may be some who will take offence I expect for its slang relation to black people. What do you think?


Never would have entered my mind.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

heres a way you can test it, bring your pup to the park where lots of people are and let your pup run on lead let him get away from you for a bit then yell his name "Spook" see if anyone stares or glares at you if not then there ya go. if they do think of another name - good luck


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

When I was I kid living in rural N. Virginia we aquired two beagle x blue-tick crosses. One was mostly black, and one was mostly white with some blue ticks. Their names were Blackie and Whitie. Whitie was killed by a car at a very young age. Blackie not only lived with us that few short years, but survived to be a world traveler.
We lived in what had been in the past the stable managers house on a farm in rural Fauquier County.
We had a old man come by in the fall to rake the many leaves. I believe his name was 'Ben'.
One day before leaving for school I went outside to call for my dog before leaving to wait for the school bus.
"Blackie, Blackie", I yelled walking around the house.
To my surprise, Ben wallked around the corner and replied "Yes sir".

Funny, the things you remember.
JD


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

tell everybody you named the dog for a CIA operative


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Name the dog what you want.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Well here's another view -- don't name the dog something with a negative connotation. 
I don't know about you but I wouldn't want a dog that was considered a spook.

Better socialization regards,


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Furball said:


> Well here's another view -- don't name the dog something with a negative connotation.


Negative connotation to whom? That is always subjective. It's his dog and he can name it whatever he choses. If someone is offended, tough turkey!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Dman said:


> Negative connotation to whom? That is always subjective. It's his dog and he can name it whatever he choses. If someone is offended, tough turkey!


Agree. I know of a dog named Spook and I never even thought of the name as offensive. That is just silly. Everyone is so sensitive these days over everything.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Name the dog what YOU want and don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Almost nemed my current pup Spook.. She was from a litter the breeder coined the paranormal litter.... We tried to come up with some kind of paranormal name. Even thought about the swedish translation of Spoke,pronounced spoke-ah.. But eventually went with a fishing name.. Grampian Gone Fishin' at Moose Brook-" Booyah"... As stated prior, if ya don't feel comfy yelling it in a parking lot at 4am, probably not a good one... love that line Ken...... Jim


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I remember one of my dogs was "spooked" while running a mark thrown by a boy who was black. It was pretty funny. Dog got to the fall area, put on the brakes and stood there eyeballing the bird boy for a bit before deciding he was OK and picked up the bird. Dog had never seen a black person before.
Funny thing is the dogs sire was named ******.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh crap, I've got to change both my dog's names. Somebody that shoots Beretta shotguns or works as a saloon girl somewhere might get their feelings hurt.....



I dont see why it would offend anybody, Ive heard worse. But then, Im not easily offended, I guess Im just a country boy that doesnt really give a crap what anybody else thinks about what I name MY dog.

Dont take this the wrong way, but I think its sad that you feel like you to have to ask that kind of question. Just another example of what the aclu and other liberals have turned this country into and a reflection of the piss poor shape this country is in, IMO.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

One of our club members calls her dog Spook and she live in the middle of New Orleans and takes the dogs to the largest park in the city. Never had any issues that I have heard off.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I know of 2 black dogs named "Spook" right now. Both are very nice. Both are owned by white folks in majority african-american cities. I don't think its that big a deal, unless someone is trying to be offensive. And some folks will strain to BE offended. That's just how it is.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Years ago, Woody Thurman had a dog named Spook that he loved. I never thought anything of the name being offensive.

Your reason for using Spook is nothing to do with trying to offend anyone.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

my friend Ken Cory had a National Finalist in FC AFC Rodney's ML ****, Ken started out as my local Assemblyman in Orange County Calif, and rose to the office of the State Controller, there would have been a run at the Governors mansion had we not lost him to cancer...he didnt have a racist bone in him , and this was in Calif in the 70's,plus Ken was a Democrat, the only one I have ever campaigned and voted for...

I agree with others , if you meant to use it in a derogatory term, then it will be perceived that way

I have fished with a Heddon Zara Spook lure for years, am sure there are tens of thousands of them out there, been made for over 75 years


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, here's a true story. My wife inherited a black cat named Spook when her mother died. We had to leave it at a kennel when we'd go on trips because the cat needed some medication every day. I had to pick up the cat after returning home once and in the waiting room was an African American couple. Not only did I feel uncomfortable walking up to the receptionist as saying I was there to pick up Spook, but the couple both looked up at me when I said it.

Maybe it wouldn't bother some people, but it bothered me (it didn't help that I really didn't like that cat). ...and I think Ken's advice is good. I know I wouldn't want to be calling out Spook in the parking lot of some of the hotels I've stayed at for hunt tests.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

We are all becomming way to oversensitive...

I like the name Spook...

I dont think skin color or a derogatory associationn with the name.. Maybe the folks that do have the problem...

Quite a few folks told me they didnt like "Flinch" as a name, cause they thought it jinxed me to own a gun shy dog!!

The other name I had chosen, was "Big nosed Kate"... Or just Kate.

I like either of them better than "Lidia",,or "Bertha

Gooser"


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

Country's gone soft I tell ya


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I think that you should name YOUR dog whatever YOU want. 

Having lived all over this country, including the deep south, and now in the Republic of California I can tell you that no matter what you do, there is somebody out there who is going to claim that they are offended by what you say or do. The majority of them truly have no concept of what should be offensive, they only know what they see in the media. (Don't even get me started)

Hell, I could say I am offended that you even needed to be concerned about what might offend somebody who you don't even know, and may not meet until the year 2017. 

If Spook is the name you want, then Spook it should be.

Mark


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd run with it, realistically how many people are going to be hearing your dogs name? and how many of them are likely to be offended by it? If you like it, run with it.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Gal in our training group has one named Spook.I seriously doubt if she gives a hoot if someone dosent like it !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you should name your dog whatever you want


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Some people always try to find negative in everything. I would say if you use the name, be prepared for someone to be offended, but also be prepared to kindly explain to them there is no need to be and why. Nothing wrong with letting a person who might be offended know that was not your intent and that is not how you chose the name. Maybe they will learn not to be so sensitive. Sometimes trying to be PC about everything only paints us further into a corner...

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

How many of you that think that people are being too PC are black?

If you were, I don't think you would be so cavalier in dismissing it.

I wouldn't use the name. I think it is derogatory. I think that the OP asked indicates that the OP is sensitive to the concerns.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mark L said:


> I think that you should name YOUR dog whatever YOU want.
> 
> Having lived all over this country, including the deep south, and now in the Republic of California I can tell you that no matter what you do, there is somebody out there who is going to claim that they are offended by what you say or do. The majority of them truly have no concept of what should be offensive, they only know what they see in the media. (Don't even get me started)
> 
> ...


I agree totally. Name your dog what you want to everyone who doesn't like it can stick it!

FWIW, I like the name.


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

If you're worried about it, find another name. When I think of the word spook, I think of the fishing lure, Zara Spook. Alot of us would never think of the name in an offensive way, but some probably would. I would rather error on the side of being too conservative rather than maybe hurt someone's feelings. 

That only goes up to a point, though. I believe that you stand by your beliefs, period. But we're talking about a dog's name, and there are other choices. Go what you feel most comfortable with. After all, it will be you yelling it in a parking lot at 4am as Ken said, not us.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't think of the word spook being derogatory any more than I think of cracker being derogatory. When I hear the word cracker, Ritz immediately comes to mind. When I hear spook, a ghost comes to mind. Spook is not a derogatory word. It's only a bad word when you make it one. How many more words out there have slang or slur meanings? I can think of numerous but that wouldn't stop me from using that word in the proper context. I can't believe how sensitive people are. I guess I just grew up with thick skin. I have many more important things to worry about than a dog's name being a "bad word."


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> How many of you that think that people are being too PC are black?
> 
> If you were, I don't think you would be so cavalier in dismissing it.
> 
> I wouldn't use the name. I think it is derogatory. I think that the OP asked indicates that the OP is sensitive to the concerns.


It's only derogatory if it's used to put down an african american individual. Used in any other context its not derogatory. If someone takes offense to the name of his or her dog then that's their problem. People need to quit tip toeing around. If someone took offense to it, just simply explain they have no reason to feel that way because it's not meant that way & that's that.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, well my thought is if you are asking you are not comfortable with it. 
I wanted to name a dog Preacher. My Mom told me I could not do that living in the South. I mean I could, but she had a point.

Annie has a point, you guys seemed to take it the wrong way- I have a friend that named her dog Edge, he had an "edge", and not always a good one. Carbon is named because he was a Carbon Copy of his dad, so is Carbon Copy, and that is starting to bite me,(too much like his damn dad) and Gibbs, who continually bops me with his paw-

I think women think more on this, but I am careful about names cuz I have can be superstitious..


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

D Osborn said:


> Ok, well my thought is if you are asking you are not comfortable with it.
> I wanted to name a dog Preacher. My Mom told me I could not do that living in the South. I mean I could, but she had a point.
> 
> Annie has a point, you guys seemed to take it the wrong way- I have a friend that named her dog Edge, he had an "edge", and not always a good one. Carbon is named because he was a Carbon Copy of his dad, so is Carbon Copy, and that is starting to bite me,(too much like his damn dad) and Gibbs, who continually bops me with his paw-
> ...


Demi you took my post how I meant it -- honest to god I had no idea "spook" was a racial slur so it didn't affect me in that way (oh innocent me) -- but I for one would not want a dog who was a "Spook" -- afraid of things!
Just like, why do people name their dogs Digger, Chewie, Breaker, etc -- well hello, don't name the dog something with a bad connotation of its potential behavior.
Long ago I named a dog "____'s Don't Be That Way" after the Benny Goodman song -- well, that dog was a mean SOB and I ended up placing him and he died young of a veterinary accident -- good lord, I will NEVER name a dog anything remotely negative again!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DUTCHBOY said:


> It's only derogatory if it's used to put down an african american individual. Used in any other context its not derogatory. If someone takes offense to the name of his or her dog then that's their problem. People need to quit tip toeing around. If someone took offense to it, just simply explain they have no reason to feel that way because it's not meant that way & that's that.


This is my last post on the subject. I haven't heard anyone say that they were black and the name was OK.

Unless you have dealt with racism, it is easy to dismiss.

When I was growing up, we lived in "yellow" housing. My parents drank from "yellow" only fountains. Teen age boys spat on my mother.

So, maybe you think its OK - as some news writer did - to use the word "*****" in reference to Jeremy Lin.

I think it is insensitive and small.

If the majority of you don't think so, well that is disappointing to me


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> This is my last post on the subject. I haven't heard anyone say that they were black and the name was OK.
> 
> Unless you have dealt with racism, it is easy to dismiss.
> 
> ...


Well... Done...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/trayvon-martin/cracker-tshirt-759832

I don't want to be in the holding blind and hear anyone tell "Cracker" to sit down either....

/Paul


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

When mountains are continually being made out of mole hills, we tend to lose our perception of the real mountains...........

john


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

john fallon said:


> When mountains are continually being made out of mole hills, we tend to lose our perception of the real mountains...........
> 
> john


..and what you perceive as a mere mole hill, may be a mountain to someone else, hence the question by the OP, and Ted's experiential response. Sometimes a little sensitivity goes a long ways.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Some slurs are more obvious than others. When I started duck hunting a few years ago, and before I got my dog, a fellow on the next dike at the refuge kept shouting at his young, untrained black lab pup: "*****, come...COME! *****.... SAAAMMMBBBOOOOO...COOOOMME!!!!!" We all know some people would choose something offensive intentionally.

I think I've heard of "spook" being used as a slur before, but I'd forgotten it until the OP mentioned it. If one is concerned about offending others, and wants to be courteous, it's probably better to choose another name.

I strongly believe that political correctness is a detriment to our society. Courtesy and kindness need to be promoted, but when the truth needs to be spoken, politics should not get in the way of it. Last I heard, freedom of speech is guaranteed by the US constitution, but freedom from being offended is not. On the other hand, I think "liberty" is the freedom to do what is right, not freedom to do (or say) whatever I want.

Ok, that's enough POTUS for me today.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> This is my last post on the subject. I haven't heard anyone say that they were black and the name was OK.
> 
> Unless you have dealt with racism, it is easy to dismiss.
> 
> ...


Really you never heard ***** in the armor . So on hallowen when my mom would say the spooks will be out tonight she was being racist. Give me a break with all this PC BS


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Any call name beginning with the the letter "S" may add to the confusion for the dog. The dog hears the letter "s" it thinks it is going to be released when as a handler you intended to say "Sit". Remove the possibility of confusion for your dog.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

The Urban Dictionary is a handy tool to use when you're unsure about a word/name or, when you'd like to see how it is commonly used via a description you won't find in the Websters' Dictionary. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spook


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> The Urban Dictionary is a handy tool to use when you're unsure about a word/name or, when you'd like to see how it is commonly used via a description you won't find in the Websters' Dictionary.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spook



Why would one use the urban dictionary in the subburbs

john


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Instead of a call name "Spook", how about "Boo"?


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree Boo would be a better way to go


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

starjack said:


> Really you never heard ***** in the armor . So on halloween when my mom would say the spooks will be out tonight she was being racist. Give me a break with all this PC BS


Of course people have heard of "***** in the armor" meaning a small opening providing vulnerability in an otherwise stout defense.. but when used in a headline commenting on the play of an Asian player.... that's racist. The point that Ted made very eloquently is that what might seem as PC BS to some is very heartfelt racism to others. And that's my final 2 cents...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a client with a black Lab named, Getting Jiggy With It. Sometimes he calls his dog Jiggy and sometimes Jig. I asked him once if he liked living dangerously. He was a bt confused when I asked him about the name and said his adult daughter named the dog.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Franco said:


> I have a client with a black Lab named, Getting Jiggy With It. Sometimes he calls his dog Jiggy and sometimes Jig. I asked him once if he liked living dangerously. He was a bt confused when I asked him about the name and said his adult daughter named the dog.


 
I know an older fella who named his dog, "Skeet". His granddaughter and her friends went to his place while home from college and met the new puppy. He told the girls the pups' name was "Skeet"....they started laughing hysterically.....well, the granddaughter then had the uncomfortable job of explaining what the "Urban" use of the word means....


----------



## Kent W (Jun 22, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> the rule of thumb to live by is not use a name you would NOT feel comfy yelling in a motel parking lot at 4 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Still LOL!!!! Or along those lines a name you wouldnt find yourself calling for in the front yard of your hard hat wearin red neck neighborhood = Like the wife wantin to name a pup we had many years ago "Sir Galahad". Not even sure how to spell it. But vetoed that selection REAL QUICK!!! He ended up with Zeus. Still not sure if that was what you would call, a compromise.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

This has turned in to the spookiest thread ever.Does that mean it's a black thread? 

I suggest that those who make the connection between spook and Black people have problems of their own. There are much worse words used on a daily basis


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess "Booger" is not a good idea either....


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I got the same BS when I got my first reg. lab in 89. She was born on Halloween and combined with being a waterdog-I put WATERSPOOK in her name, callname Spooky. 
I had so many well intended people try to talk me out of using WATERSPOOK as my kennel name because it had racial connotations (to them). I wanted to name my kennel after her and I did it. If you want to name your dog Spook, you go ahead and do it. Theres always going to be someone offended . Lots of people offended because we use live birds in training- but we still do it anyway.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

I am actually training a dog now that has the call name spook.


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

Nobody better use the call name Pimp. That's gonna be my offensive name!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Like the Eagles say " GET OVER IT" Proud ******** regards.....


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm offended that someone was offended!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Dman said:


> I'm offended that someone was offended!


I find this offensive....

/Paul


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Lord people! It's just a frickin name! If people are still offended about what happened in the past you need to move on with your life. I hear the name Spook and I think of a ghost. Friend had a Samoyed named Spook. Some of the comments on this post are just unreal.  Blackie is more "offensive" than Spook and how many dogs and cats are named that?!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I know an older fella who named his dog, "Skeet". His granddaughter and her friends went to his place while home from college and met the new puppy. He told the girls the pups' name was "Skeet"....they started laughing hysterically.....well, the granddaughter then had the uncomfortable job of explaining what the "Urban" use of the word means....


Love the urban dictionary's explanation of skeet. "African American tribes of North America"


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> Love the urban dictionary's explanation of skeet. "African American tribes of North America"


 
Yeah, I saw that.... I think it was in a hip-hop song that was popular not long ago....


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Who knew how many folks I could be offending with my NSSA (National Skeet Shooting Association) sticker on my old dog box.....;-)


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> This is my last post on the subject. I haven't heard anyone say that they were black and the name was OK.
> 
> Unless you have dealt with racism, it is easy to dismiss.
> 
> ...


I agree. In the "olden days" there was a dog called N_ _ _ _ _ of Barrington. We haven't come far if we continue to use these names. Kinda like they called my grandmother a "woods
N_ _ _ _ _" the Indian blood runs deep. One of my occasional training group has a dog named "Spook" and I cringe every time he sends the dog. My post stands! no debate.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I find this offensive....
> 
> /Paul


That's it!!!!! I'm really offended now!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> Who knew how many folks I could be offending with my NSSA (National Skeet Shooting Association) sticker on my old dog box.....;-)


I don't think anyone finds birth control offensive??


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> This is my last post on the subject. I haven't heard anyone say that they were black and the name was OK.
> 
> Unless you have dealt with racism, it is easy to dismiss.
> 
> ...


I find it more offensive that he was pegged as a potential non participant because of his race.



Criquetpas said:


> I agree. In the "olden days" there was a dog called N_ _ _ _ _ of Barrington. We haven't come far if we continue to use these names. Kinda like they called my grandmother a "woods
> N_ _ _ _ _" the Indian blood runs deep. One of my occasional training group has a dog named "Spook" and I cringe every time he sends the dog. My post stands! no debate.


Like some of you here I worked for a very large company during the initiation of much of this finding offense where none existed. Some of the small thinkers in management created an MO (not necessarily good) attempting to besmirch individual reputations over unthinking remarks. It makes people tentative, which is unproductive, & generally accomplishes little. 

I roomed with an American Indian when I went to college in 1950, contract mined with a group of Mexicans in Butte & had a Mexican replace me as boss when I took a vacation working for Climax Molybdenum. None of these were popular choices at the time but I did it without thought as those people were up to date on all that counts, they were productive citizens. It bothered some as they thought me too progressive, I did not care as the recipients had earned my respect. Being a jerk is not confined to any particular nationality or perceived place in society. 

I'm old enough that I remember when being gay meant you were happy - so much for that.

Pete McCormick ran a dog for Jim Doherty (I believe) named Hank's Spook, who became a FC, no one gave that a thought. The dog you name, Earl, was that not from one of the more respected kennels on the EC? 

The malice in one's thoughts are only available to that person. While I find the discussion interesting the thought that "Sticks & stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me comes to mind" .

A thought - All ignorant people are not racist but all racist people are ignorant!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> How many of you that think that people are being too PC are black?
> 
> If you were, I don't think you would be so cavalier in dismissing it.
> 
> I wouldn't use the name. I think it is derogatory. I think that the OP asked indicates that the OP is sensitive to the concerns.


A few years back all the PC folks and a few black groups made a big push to have a road named **** road changed because it was of course was derogatory to blacks. Oh what a fight they put up, years of oppression and what. Every local news station jumped on the bandwagon, people shouted at the county commissioners at the commission meeting. Oh they were so close to righting a wrong they could taste it. That was right up until an elderly man took the podium and explained that this road had been a part of our county for about as long as it has been around. Why it was home to his parents and grandparents who were among the first settlers. Of course that did not sway the mob, after all our county is named after General Robert E Lee and that in and of its self makes the county racist. It turns out the old mans family name is **** and the family was in fact some of the areas first settlers. 

Sometimes a **** is not a ****. As my dear old grandmother use to say, only you can allow you to be offended. 

If you intend to hurt someone that is one thing, but to live your life worrying about what other people will think of you for naming your dog spook when there is no intent to offend on your part, well I am sorry for you.


----------



## montysdog (Oct 11, 2009)

When I was in high school, I had a friend who was dating a black guy. No big deal, people around here are pretty open minded. Anyway, this girl's mom had a cat named spook. One day, her boyfriend knocked on the door. When my friend opened the door to let him in, the cat ran out the door. Her mother, in a panic, shouted "Spook! Nooooo!" That took a lot of explaining to say the least. I'd say go ahead and use the name, but be careful who you say it around.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> A few years back all the PC folks and a few black groups made a big push to have a road named **** road changed because it was of course was derogatory to blacks. Oh what a fight they put up, years of oppression and what. Every local news station jumped on the bandwagon, people shouted at the county commissioners at the commission meeting. Oh they were so close to righting a wrong they could taste it. That was right up until an elderly man took the podium and explained that this road had been a part of our county for about as long as it has been around. Why it was home to his parents and grandparents who were among the first settlers. Of course that did not sway the mob, after all our county is named after General Robert E Lee and that in and of its self makes the county racist. It turns out the old mans family name is **** and the family was in fact some of the areas first settlers.
> 
> Sometimes a **** is not a ****. As my dear old grandmother use to say, only you can allow you to be offended.
> 
> If you intend to hurt someone that is one thing, but to live your life worrying about what other people will think of you for naming your dog spook when there is no intent to offend on your part, well I am sorry for you.


Same here, we had a Jap road named from the early Asian rice farmers that settled that area. Now it's called something else but less than 2 miles from me is still a road named **** road and I know a nice black man lives on the corner of it and nobody has raised a fuss.

Those of you who are hung up on this name thing need to get a dose of reality and move forward.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

This whole thread offends me.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Dman said:


> This whole thread offends me.


Troublemaker.. Geeze,,, you girls are so thin skinned anymore. Get over yourself would ya?? 

Angie


----------



## bdwilliams (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a 27 yr old black guy. Personally I wouldn't take offense if I heard you calling your dog Spook. It's just a dog's name. Even as a slur, it's pretty uncommon and I'd venture to say most people don't even realize it could be meant as such. Hell, I've been called worse. That said, some people may take offense and you may get confronted about it once or twice. A simple explanation and you'd be golden. If not, well... Only you can let someone make you feel small. Some people are a bit too sensitive and there's nothing you can do about it.

If you have that much apprehension about it, you may wanna pick another name. But if you REALLY like it, go for it. It's your dog. You can name it whatever you want. And really, there are FAR WORSE things that you could name it.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Well my dog is named for CIA. Creative Intelligence Agent. I don't use S names because it too close to "Sit".


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

bdwilliams said:


> I'm a 27 yr old black guy. Personally I wouldn't take offense if I heard you calling your dog Spook. It's just a dog's name. Even as a slur, it's pretty uncommon and I'd venture to say most people don't even realize it could be meant as such. Hell, I've been called worse. That said, some people may take offense and you may get confronted about it once or twice. A simple explanation and you'd be golden. If not, well... Only you can let someone make you feel small. Some people are a bit too sensitive and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> If you have that much apprehension about it, you may wanna pick another name. But if you REALLY like it, go for it. It's your dog. You can name it whatever you want. And really, there are FAR WORSE things that you could name it.


Thank you!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Troublemaker.. Geeze,,, you girls are so thin skinned anymore. Get over yourself would ya??
> 
> Angie


Girls? Was I was just called a girl? Now I'm more offended than I was earlier. I've been scared for life. Damage has been done and someone must pay!

I think I'll sue Tamid for starting this whole thread. Chris, better look out bud, I'm coming after you too!  :razz:


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

In 1993 the dog that won the Canadian National Open was CNFC CAFC Call Me Mister Independence call name "Spook". His owner was Gunther Rahnefeld and the handler was Dave Rorem.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I don't think of the word spook being derogatory any more than I think of cracker being derogatory. When I hear the word cracker, Ritz immediately comes to mind. When I hear spook, a ghost comes to mind. Spook is not a derogatory word. It's only a bad word when you make it one. How many more words out there have slang or slur meanings? I can think of numerous but that wouldn't stop me from using that word in the proper context. I can't believe how sensitive people are. I guess I just grew up with thick skin. I have many more important things to worry about than a dog's name being a "bad word."


What Brian said.
Come to think of it my dog is named after a Confederate Colonel. The ACLU can get over it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Bout a billion or so years ago- about the time the redhead and I were first married we lived in Navy housing in Rotton Groton Connecticut. The next door neighbor was a gnarly old Master Chief (happened to be black) and we got to be good friends over a LOT of beer and ribs. He got reassigned as Chief of the Boat on the USS George Washington Carver. His name was Kuhn and he LIVED for the opportunity to grab up the shore phone and in his best Barry White rumble announce "USS George Washington Carver---- Chief Kuhn speaking". 

Some folks need to take a chill pill regards

Bubba


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

I think this thread has reached the end of whatever potential It had.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Back in the 70's Dr John Morgan and wife Debbie, from Richmond, has a black FC/AFC named Spook. Dog may have run in some Nationals, I think. No one thought anything of it. Why should they?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Spook is soooo over done... How about ********??? That'll raise a few eye brows.

Angie


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got a black Lab in the kennel at the moment, named after the grandfather of one of the dog's owners...Toby (short for Tobias). Doesn't bother them at all.

I wonder if there are any plans to change the Spanish language? Their word for the color black is now offensive, too. And I have a friend who's in her 60's...her first name is GayJeanne. Probably should change that. And I'm offended when I hear the word Hoe...the "e" being silent, that might be directed at me rather than a garden tool. And it's OK for a dark skinned person to call themselves black...just don't say it in Spanish. 

Remember all the hullabaloo about someone using the word "niggardly" a few years back? It has nothing at all to do with the racial slur and is in no way remotely derogatory to people of color. However, it was easy to jump the gun and insist somebody resign from their job for using it. 

It's time to stop giving simple words so much power. To make so many common words off limits is overkill. It's pretty easy to tell when a racial slur is used by the attitude of the person saying it. 

For those who have been subject to actual bigotry, I'm sorry for that. But to try and redirect the English language so that even words that aren't meant to be bigoted are, regardless of context, seems pretty hyper-sensitive to me. They're just letters and words, and can only hurt if you let them.


----------



## Tamid (Nov 7, 2007)

Well thank you all. I had a real hoot reading all the comments. I didn't even know cracker could be offensive let alone skeet. Damm we got a lot of skeeters up here in the summer! I guess I am now laughing at myself. Thank you again.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Dman said:


> That's it!!!!! I'm really offended now!


I'm headed out on the bike, I can't deal with this offensive talk. Bring on a biker bar

/Paul


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I'm headed out on the bike, I can't deal with this offensive talk. Bring on a biker bar
> 
> /Paul


Are you associating bikers with drinking? Is there no end? You just keep on offending!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Dman said:


> Are you associating bikers with drinking? Is there no end? You just keep on offending!


It's karioki night at the biker bar. Can't miss that! Waiting to be offended

/Paul


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> It's karioki night at the biker bar. Can't miss that! Waiting to be offended
> 
> /Paul


Hopefully you will be! :razz:


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

Had a shop teacher in high school Mr. Funk
One day one of the kids came in and said
Good Morning Mr. Funk how is Mrs. Funk and all the little Funkers
It’s not what you say but how you say it or use it.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

This thread is a dose of POTUS for all. Welcome to the Dark Side my Padawan.

Spook, I am your father.


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

rontalbott said:


> Had a shop teacher in high school Mr. Funk
> One day one of the kids came in and said
> Good Morning Mr. Funk how is Mrs. Funk and all the little Funkers
> It’s not what you say but how you say it or use it.



That mighta offended Mr. Funk, but that is funny as it gets.


----------



## Thumbs Up (Nov 26, 2004)

I do not post much but this subject hits to close....I will say that I have been in this sport a longer time than most of you (dog training) and WOW!!!! As Ted pointed out you just don't know...Old timers use to use words like "Spook" and of course the "N....word" when a dog messed up. I use to get the text book "Oh sorry Tellus" But it is not Racist right. Just slips out. I much like Ted stated grew up with respect for everyone. The fact that this is being talked about tells you there is a problem with it. For those that don't know me I am Black.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Thumbs Up said:


> For those that don't know me I am Black.


Nah, that's just a rumor. 

I can tell you, that I am not racist. At least I don't think I am, but when someone suggested that two of my dogs names might be construed "incorrectly" I called "Thumbs Up" and ran them by him. After he laughed his ass off, he said "No issues"......

Regards ,

Jigger (Wind River's Jigsaw) and Toolie (Wind River's Big Black Tool).........They're named for their daddy, Sledgehammer......

WRL


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

I think that where one grew up/lives is part of the equation, too. I have lived mostly in the south, and I've seen black dogs/black labs named Spook, Jig, ***** and King (as in MLK) and the first thing that popped into _my_ mind was, "Oh, I see what you did there."  On the other hand, someone who lives in some fish-belly white burg in Idaho, Minnesota or New Hampshire might think, "Well golly gee willikers...why in the H-E-double hockey sticks can't I name my dog Aunt Jemimah *******?" 

The previous post about ******* Coffee Shop is a good example of the geography thing. Ask any of the millions of Californians how anyone could be so stupid as to name a business "*******" and they would roll their eyes and ask, "Why, was '*****' already taken?" But if you live in some town in Michigan where the only spanish words you ever hear spoken are when you place your order at Taco Bell you might naively think "*******" is perfectly innocuous. 

My only real opinion is that there is a difference between being non-PC and being an intentionally offensive d-bag. Where I live, naming a black dog Spook, *****, et al, might fall in the latter category.


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys, 11 pages of going around in circles? You're at the same place you've alway been. It ALWAYS HAS AND ALWAYS WILL depend on who you are when it comes to determining what was/is used as a racial slur. I don't take offense to being called a honky, but some of my friends might. Just give it a break. This isn't the high school girls' lockerroom. Let sleeping dogs lie people.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Hew said:


> I think that where one grew up/lives is part of the equation, too. I have lived mostly in the south, and I've seen black dogs/black labs named Spook, Jig, ***** and King (as in MLK) and the first thing that popped into _my_ mind was, "Oh, I see what you did there."  On the other hand, someone who lives in some fish-belly white burg in Idaho, Minnesota or New Hampshire might think, "Well golly gee willikers...why in the H-E-double hockey sticks can't I name my dog Aunt Jemimah *******?"
> 
> The previous post about ******* Coffee Shop is a good example of the geography thing. Ask any of the millions of Californians how anyone could be so stupid as to name a business "*******" and they would roll their eyes and ask, "Why, was '*****' already taken?" But if you live in some town in Michigan where the only spanish words you ever hear spoken are when you place your order at Taco Bell you might naively think "*******" is perfectly innocuous.
> 
> My only real opinion is that there is a difference between being non-PC and being an intentionally offensive d-bag. Where I live, naming a black dog Spook, *****, et al, might fall in the latter category.


MattC may be right that we've gone 11 pages around a circle, but it took 11 pages to get this post! Post of the thread in my book. No doubt, racism is in the intent and words and letters themselves are not inherently racist. What seems to have been missed in this conversation, though, is the OP's _*ACTUAL QUESTION!*_ He asked if we thought some people might find it offensive. It really doesn't matter if you think they have a right to be offended. It doesn't matter if you think he has the right to name his dog anything he wants (clearly, he does). What matters is if you think some people might be offended. That's what he asked.

My answer: Yes, I think some people might be offended. Name your dog what you want, but I have a hunch you'll be explaining that name once or twice (maybe not any more than that). If you don't want to offend anyone, I'd choose a different name. Not because I wouldn't feel like I had a choice, but because I see no reason to risk offending someone accidentally and making myself look like...



Hew said:


> ...an intentionally offensive d-bag.


FWIW, Hew's avatar offends me.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> FWIW, Hew's avatar offends me.


His old one, Batboy, creeped me out bigtime. I'll take the smoking baby.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Flying Dutchman said:


> MattC may be right that we've gone 11 pages around a circle, but it took 11 pages to get this post! Post of the thread in my book. No doubt, racism is in the intent and words and letters themselves are not inherently racist. What seems to have been missed in this conversation, though, is the OP's _*ACTUAL QUESTION!*_ He asked if we thought some people might find it offensive. It really doesn't matter if you think they have a right to be offended. It doesn't matter if you think he has the right to name his dog anything he wants (clearly, he does). What matters is if you think some people might be offended. That's what he asked.
> 
> My answer: *Yes, I think some people might be offended. Name your dog what you want, but I have a hunch you'll be explaining that name once or twice (maybe not any more than that). If you don't want to offend anyone, I'd choose a different name. Not because I wouldn't feel like I had a choice, but because I see no reason to risk offending someone accidentally and making myself look like...*


DING DING DING..... I think we have a winner....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

splashbird said:


> Hahaha. I was in a motel parking lot recently late at night when my dog Booty bolted out of the truck with me hollering "Booty here!"


This reminded me of a duck huntin trip to La a few yrs ago. We stopped in Alabama somewhere for gas and my dog had never been in a truck bed before(I have a surburban and dog trailer) While my 3 friends were standing by the truck getting gas I let the dog out to pee. As I got back to the tailgate I told him to kennel and he just sat there(truck bed thing I guess) not being aware of my surroundings at the time I said in a loud voice "get your black azz in the truck" I look up and the 3 friends had a shocked look on their face. I look over to the next pump and an elderly black fellow was about to get into his truck,turned and looked at me then the dog and just smiled and got in. As innocent as it was it could have got ugly I guess. As for the OP I guess you have enough input already.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not racist in any way...
I always thought Step N Fetchit would be a great name for a black dog
The real Stepn fetchit made a boatload of money( in the day)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MattC said:


> Guys, 11 pages of going around in circles? You're at the same place you've alway been. It ALWAYS HAS AND ALWAYS WILL depend on who you are when it comes to determining what was/is used as a racial slur. I don't take offense to being called a honky, but some of my friends might. Just give it a break. This isn't the high school girls' lockerroom. Let sleeping dogs lie people.


 
you need to change your post per page setting. This is only three pages


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Play it safe and just use...


"BeatleJuice" "BeatleJuice" "BeatleJuice" 

Try that at the line!


----------



## bold72 (Jun 30, 2011)

I know guy who calls his dog "Boogy" black lab. He took the dog to the fish market and called for the dog and several folks turned around and gave him dirty looks, one fellow yelled out "you should have named that dog A_ _ hole...." 
True story...hillarious!!!!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

True story, I once sold a puppy to the President of the Philadelphia Chapter of the NAACP. The dams call name was "Spookie"(Old Acres Spookie Night)When he drove up to the driveway Spookie was out and heading towards the car. As he is getting out of the car I call the dog. "Come here Spook". He goes are you talking to me or the dog. I said the dog and started laughing. And then he started laughing and all was good. Till this day he tells the story better than I and enjoys telling his friends that story about his dogs mother.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

bold72 said:


> I know guy who calls his dog "Boogy" black lab. He took the dog to the fish market and called for the dog and several folks turned around and gave him dirty looks, one fellow yelled out "you should have named that dog A_ _ hole...."
> True story...hillarious!!!!


What is the negative connotation to "Boogy?" Can we really be held responsible for knowing any potential slang use of the names we choose for our dogs?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

greg magee said:


> True story, I once sold a puppy to the President of the Philadelphia Chapter of the NAACP. The dams call name was "Spookie"(Old Acres Spookie Night)When he drove up to the driveway Spookie was out and heading towards the car. As he is getting out of the car I call the dog. "Come here Spook". He goes are you talking to me or the dog. I said the dog and started laughing. And then he started laughing and all was good. Till this day he tells the story better than I and enjoys telling his friends that story about his dogs mother.


Good story. The BEST part is that the president of the Philadelphia chapter of the NAACP saw the humor in the situation and didn't insist that it had to mean something else.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Many years ago, the pro we used for training came over with a little black lab and said it was for our daughter. We only had goldens and said, no-no to a black dog, and with that, of course, our daughter fell instantly in love with the little black girl. The pro said that I could go over to his kennel the next day and pick out the pup of my choice for Becky. I did and Becky named her puppy "Blackberry". "Berry" slept on her bed, shared ice cream with her, and they visited friends together. While Becky was in school, I took Berry training with me. At Christmas, I was surprised with a sweatshirt printed with "Mom's Blackberry" and the AKC papers showing change in ownership. I immediately put Berry on the pro's truck and entered her in the first trial of the year. When I had to write her registered name on the entry, I cringed because Berry's registered name was: Honeywood's Token Black. That year, Berry made the Derby list, became QAA'd and ran against a black lab owned by a gentleman from Alaska named Clemmie Flenaugh (not sure of that last name spelling).......who was black. 
I was very uncomfortable to say the least. 
Berry was a fantastic dog who taught me a lot and unfortunately died very young. I miss her to this day.
Suzanne B


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Suzanne,

For many years, I was a para-legal in a medium sized law firm. I was teased by a couple of the partners all the time about being "the token white". I was not offended because I knew they were not being malicious. I thought the world of them and they showed me that they cared about me as well, not only as an employee, but as a friend.

It's all in how something is said or meant.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> It's all in how something is said or meant.


I believe "meant" is the key term here, not what is perceived. I have many friends that happen to be black, Chinese, Panamanian, Columbian, Philipino, Venezuelan, and Mexican . I could care less what color they are or where they are from. A friend is a friend.

Anyone that "cares" what color or nationality someone is a racist in my book.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> the rule of thumb to live by is not use a name you would NOT feel comfy yelling in a motel parking lot at 4 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't stop laughing!! Great reply.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Vicky--I've never thought about the phrase 'token white'. My daughter Becky named Berry Token Black because we only had goldens and this was our first black dog. And, the phrase 'token black' was being thrown about because numerous companies were hiring one or two black persons to make it look as tho they were integrating their work force and using fair hiring practices. 
I believe I was the first person in college (North Central California) to have a black tennis partner--and vice versa for her. We traveled all over the place playing tournament tennis doubles. 
SuzanneB


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> about being "the token white".


LOL reminds me of my experince with a softball team - changed their name to the "OREOS" Because I was the white guy in the middle and played shortstop.

But - there were riots back in the 60s where I grew up - so I also know the bad side of "just a name"


----------

